# Removing material with an up cut spiral bit?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Keep in mind I’m a router freshman so this may seem like a stupid question (I know, there are no stupid questions, just stupid people). 

I’m setting up my router table with a Bosch 1617 and Incra Ultra. I know one of the things I’m going to want to do is use a spiral up-cut bit for jointing. I plan to set up a 1/32” offset auxiliary fence just for this (next week’s project). So in the mean time I got a Whiteside ½” up-cut spiral bit on hand for this. 

But here’s the stupid question. Can this bit also be used “free hand” to remove material that is not in a straight line. For example see the photo. I normally would have to resort to a small drum sander in my drill press for something like this. 

If this can be done with that bit what speed should I be at? Of course I would only want to do this if it’s safe. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

The router is a great tool but it's not a band saw/jig saw..

The bit you want to use will do the trick but you will need to make template and use a brass guide, if you free hand this type of cut you will be disappointed with the cut..

Because the bit is spining it's hard to control the cut...free hand...just make your template a bit smaller than the cut and use some double sided carpet tape or small nails to hold your stock to the template......if you do it free hand it's NOT safe ,the bit can pull it right out of your hands...

==========


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

gotcha! Brass guides are something I need to learn about ASAP! I also need to pick up the PC adapter for my 1617. For now this project I will stick to my drum sander since there is not too much material to remove.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

You are about to get a big surprise when you get in to the guide bushing for the Bosch,,, I have a set for my Bosch and they are junk...Boschs down fall...

They do have a adapter that you need to screw in place and then you can use the PC type guides but it's a real pain to use..

Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=03YX0ZK4FSNGYH4KGE3V

This little trick will cost you abut 60.oo bucks ....
The Bosch kit and the PC type guides...

But it looks like the router base plate you have will take on the PC type of guides that should help...on the bottom end... $$$$$...




==========


Nickbee said:


> gotcha! Brass guides are something I need to learn about ASAP! I also need to pick up the PC adapter for my 1617. For now this project I will stick to my drum sander since there is not too much material to remove.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

What about this puppy?
http://www.amazon.com/RA1100-Threaded-Router-Template-Adapter/dp/B0009H5INI/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

Is this the one that's a pain to use?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm quite sure that is the adaptor that Bj means. The point about the Bosch router is that it has a bayonet fitting for the guides but the adaptor will solve this problem.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

That puppy is one of the 7 in the set and it's the one you will need in order to use the PC type guides.......but I will say it's best to make your own base plate for your router when you take it out of the table to be used as a hand router.

Or just buy one that will fit your router and take on the PC type guides.
Router Replacement Bases
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor

============



Nickbee said:


> What about this puppy?
> http://www.amazon.com/RA1100-Threaded-Router-Template-Adapter/dp/B0009H5INI/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
> 
> Is this the one that's a pain to use?


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I did get this thing at woodcraft on sale when I thought I was going to use it to adapt to my hand-me-down router table:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4856

I would use that with PC guides?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

" I would use that with PC guides? " = you got it 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

===========


Nickbee said:


> I did get this thing at woodcraft on sale when I thought I was going to use it to adapt to my hand-me-down router table:
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4856
> 
> I would use that with PC guides?


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> " I would use that with PC guides? " = you got it
> 
> ...


I love Harbor Freight. I will pick up that set the next time I go there. And I was planning on returning that base but it looks like I will keep it now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to disagree with BJ about the Bosch guides. They are intended for heavy duty construction use and they perform just fine. Home woodworkers are not nearly as likely to damage a guide bushing since there is little travel and transportation damage. The PC adaptor works like a champ with it's quick release. A good thing to consider before purchase of a sub base plate is if you want to use the larger Router Workshop style guide bushings. They allow for more combinations than the PC style. People on a tight budget may not want to invest in two sets of guide bushings. There is always the option of getting the more common (and less expensive) PC style and adding only the larger Router Workshop style so there is no duplication. Another HF item worth serious consideration is their version of the Rousseau mounting plate. At a price of $20 it can not be beat. This allows the use of the Rousseau mounting template and centering kits for super fast and accurate installations.

Remember there is no wrong choice in your routing set up. Go with which ever one feels best to you.


----------

